# For All who are interested.



## Sachphotography

For most people, finding a photographer is as simple as picking up a phone book and calling around. For others, they demand to see in depth portfolios and well designed catchy websites. In this Tech savvy world I have decided to design and start a simpler way for people to find photographers on the internet. I am creating a website in the design of a social networking site for photographers. It will not be a forum but users will be able to contact each other and leave messages. Imagine when someone types in.... "Idaho wedding photographer" and your name is one of the top listings or if somebody looks up "Oklahoma Photographer" and your name is there. People can click on your portfolio and see what you shoot. How long you have been shooting( if you want to add it) and what equipment you use. It would also have a link to your website and your contact information. I think this is a good idea and I would allow it to be free to join. With the scale I can build this to, it would allow for more exposure for newer photographers and more jobs for experienced photographers. I would like to find out how many people on here would be interested to join a site like this. 
Please let me know.

Also I have a Poll of possible names for the site. Please Vote on what you think would be good. Or if you have an idea for a different name please let me know and I will look into it. 

Thanks

Cheers...


----------



## musicaleCA

Sign me up.


----------



## JamieR

I like the idea, but isn't Model Mayhem exactly the same? Except it's for models AND photographers.


----------



## Jeffro

Really not a fan of any and I seem to think this is very important.  Can you come up with anyothers that are avalible?

do you mind if I make some suggestions of some!

Like   www.FINDAPHOTOPRO.com
I love coming up with stuff like this so let me know 

But if you are set to one of the top four I like the 1st and last!

PS I like the idea alot!


----------



## Sachphotography

No this will be different. What I want is when people search; lets say "Washington photographers", is for My page to come up and people can see a list of profiles of photographers for that state with whatever you want people to know about you. I will optimize it to be high in search rankings allowing for maximum exposure. This is for people to find photographers. People will also be allowed to leave comments on your service. My goal is to help connect people with photographers. Instead of going from site to site to site sitting through hours of mindless hours of flash videos and music they can come to one central location and see a list of people's portfolios and information. People like convenience mixed with quality. Basically I am creating a free way to advertise for you company. 

Question???
Lets hear them.


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Really not a fan of any and I seem to think this is very important.  Can you come up with anyothers that are avalible?
> 
> do you mind if I make some suggestions of some!
> 
> www.FINDAPHOTOPRO.com



Not Bad actually. Only thing is people like short catchy names.
It is not about the name but rather the content. However. I like that name.
I would add it to the poll but i do not know how. lol


----------



## Sachphotography

bump.. Come people. I need input. This is a great opportunity to be able to advertise for your business for free.


----------



## Jeffro

Like I said I really like the idea.  But over time you will need to have people become members to help you cover the cost.   But I am sure you have thought of that. 

I for some reason think the NAME or WWW.  is one of the most important parts to get people to remember your site.  Not everyone book mark pages


Some other Ideas

SearchPicPro.com

PhotoGuys.com

Find-A-Pro.com

PictureMakers.com

ProPICMakers.com

ProPicFinder.com

Just some ideas.... let me know if you want more

See is PhotoPros.com is taken.... I kinda like that!


----------



## Jeffro

ProZillaPhotos.com


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Like I said I really like the idea.  But over time you will need to have people become members to help you cover the cost.   But I am sure you have thought of that.



Actually. It would cost me nothing but my time. I have a privileged hosting. The only cost would be that of buying the domain name. I like the names 
but they are all taken...
Go to Godaddy.com and you can input names right there on the homepage and it will tell you it is available. 
I am kind of partial to pazilla.com It is short easy to remember and it is catchy. I already own Granboo.com( it was for another idea but could work here.) 
I will not charge for this service at all. If anybody want to give donations that is one thing but I am not going to charge for this. I want it to be a free service to help people build there business. I ave the ability to build it big and who ever wants to jump on for a free ride is more than welcome. 

CHEERS....


----------



## Jeffro

Just cause I have to ask What does Pazilla or Granboo have to do with photography?

I will check godaddy and see if I can come up with some more


On the other subject of money.  I have a small forum and I know if it grows donations will be added cause it does take a ton of time.  The basic site could be free but if you want to have tons of addons and bonus stuff you could charge the pros that are advertising.  Or bonus stuff for donations.  Just a thought.  I say run free to see if it takes off and it is great that you can host for free.  Are you designing the site?


----------



## Jeffro

findaphotopro.com is open! 
Fotoprofinder.com is open

Findphotopros.com is open


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Just cause I have to ask What does Pazilla or Granboo have to do with photography?
> 
> I will check godaddy and see if I can come up with some more
> 
> 
> On the other subject of money.  I have a small forum and I know if it grows donations will be added cause it does take a ton of time.  The basic site could be free but if you want to have tons of addons and bonus stuff you could charge the pros that are advertising.  Or bonus stuff for donations.  Just a thought.  I say run free to see if it takes off and it is great that you can host for free.  Are you designing the site?



Yes I'm designing the site. It is not that they have to do with photography, it is just that they are catchy names. What the heck is google. What is yahoo.


----------



## Jeffro

Ok you are so right with that last line!!! 

Then NAME IT 

PekabooPro.com

I was not trying to knock you by the way just asking...  if they ment anything~!


----------



## musicaleCA

Indeed. The point is that these are unique names, and hopefully people will associate that unique name with the service. People oft now think of the search engine first, the number later, when they hear "Google".

I'm partial to Pazilla as well. Catchy. Has a Z. Rolls off the tongue.

Sach, thanks so much for your efforts. I love this idea; it's awesome. And it definitely has the potential to bring an interesting change to how customers go about finding photographers. Sure it won't replace a yellow pages ad and solid marketing, but it's a freaking AWESOME idea. And I can see how it may be the best way of getting certain types of jobs (like high school senior portraits, say; I might have picked-up the yellow pages...20 times when I was a teen?).

Edit: I do hope you plan on telling people about the site once you get it up and running. Photogs that have podcasts like Martin Bailey, Photofocus (Scott Bourne & Rick Sammon), and TWiP might be up for spreading the word a little.


----------



## Sachphotography

musicaleCA said:


> Indeed. The point is that these are unique names, and hopefully people will associate that unique name with the service. People oft now think of the search engine first, the number later, when they hear "Google".
> 
> I'm partial to Pazilla as well. Catchy. Has a Z. Rolls off the tongue.
> 
> Sach, thanks so much for your efforts. I love this idea; it's awesome. And it definitely has the potential to bring an interesting change to how customers go about finding photographers. Sure it won't replace a yellow pages ad and solid marketing, but it's a freaking AWESOME idea. And I can see how it may be the best way of getting certain types of jobs (like high school senior portraits, say; I might have picked-up the yellow pages...20 times when I was a teen?).
> 
> Edit: I do hope you plan on telling people about the site once you get it up and running. Photogs that have podcasts like Martin Bailey, Photofocus (Scott Bourne & Rick Sammon), and TWiP might be up for spreading the word a little.



I plan to tell a lot of people. As many as I can. I have the ability to print for free so I can make a ton of mailers to photographers to get the involved. The more the better. That would be nice to get some people sreading the word as well. I hope everybody on here is interested as well. Im planning to have a beta version of the site in about a week and if all goes well, I will have it done by the end of the month. I like Pazilla myself as well. It is unique.


----------



## Jeffro

Well I hope you never thought I was trying to knock you cause I too love the idea.  

I am only trying to help.   PAZILLA it is if that is what you want.   I will even tell some of my people about.  OK MY People consist of 5 Photographers  but hey that is still 5!   My Uncle may know hundreds!  

I wish you all the best and please post the like once you go active!


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Well I hope you never thought I was trying to knock you cause I too love the idea.
> 
> I am only trying to help.   PAZILLA it is if that is what you want.   I will even tell some of my people about.  OK MY People consist of 5 Photographers  but hey that is still 5!   My Uncle may know hundreds!
> 
> I wish you all the best and please post the like once you go active!



Hey I never thought you were trying to knock me at all. I am thankful I have people who will be honest and give me input on here. I am kinda growing on Pazilla. It is just something that sticks in your head. LOL kinda like the smurf song.. "LA LA LA LALALA"  j/k..... it's in your head now!!! 
The more people the better. I am currently working on the site. PHP Scripts are killing me...lol anywho. The more input the better


----------



## Sachphotography

And just FYI. For those that think this is anything like Model Mayhem, it is nothing like it. This is a Networking site for photographers to expose their business. Model Mayhem is geared towards people doing model work. I really cant see someone researching a wedding photographer or a Baby photographer on that site. It has its purpose and its purpose alone.


----------



## Jeffro

I am kinda excited to see this site!!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Sachphotography

I will. I will.


----------



## Sachphotography

Ok so I talked to about 10 different photographers today. And it is unanimous. The name will be www.Pazilla.com
It is seems that it is something that will get stuck in your head easy. I am witting all the PHP Script for it now and hope to have it up in the next week for beta testing. I own the Domain name now and it is hosted. Now I just have to finish the site. 
Cheers. Stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Jeffro

CONGRATs  and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## JamieR

Looks like your making good progress on the site. I'll definitely check it out once it's done.


----------



## Josh66

Just make sure it works on more than just Firefox & IE...


----------



## JamieR

+1

I'm on Safari.


----------



## Josh66

Opera


----------



## Jeffro

JamieR said:


> +1
> 
> I'm on Safari.



+2


----------



## Sachphotography

I'm ensuring compatability with the following.
IE
OPera
Chrome
FireFox
Safari
Flock 2
Amaya 11
I am building the site in live Mode Via PHP. LOL SO you ca literally watc each piece as it is built. 
Cheers.


----------



## Jeffro

HAH HAAAAA the register button already works!!! Progress


----------



## Sachphotography

I have a goal of 6 days to have it up and testing everything.....Stay tuned.....Bwahhahah


----------



## Jeffro

And We are Counting and Watching    WWWWAAAAAA HAHAHAHA

My best online evil laugh!


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> And We are Counting and Watching    WWWWAAAAAA HAHAHAHA
> 
> My best online evil laugh!



Im shaking in my boots!!!!!:lmao:


----------



## JamieR

I was looking forward to this site, but there is already wayyyyyyy too many adds on it.


----------



## Sachphotography

Wait until it is done my friend. Wont be as many as you think. Plus please don't criticize me to bad till I am done. Then you can turn up the flame thrower and let me have it. As far as adds.... Um I have one banner on the right side of the screen. That is nothing really.
P.S. the Weather Channel block is a widget. Not an Add. But seriously once I get it into beta testing mode. Let me have it guys.


----------



## Sachphotography

JamieR said:


> I was looking forward to this site, but there is already wayyyyyyy too many adds on it.



I like your main site layout. I wasn't a big fan of Simple viewer but it does work. I built an all flash site before but I was really unhappy about the way search engines look at all flash. Yours is tasteful and not to over done. 
Cheers


----------



## JamieR

Lol i'll wait till it's finished then 

I'm redoing my site soon, I'm not happy with the layout. You can notice the services page "under construction", because I'm not actually offering a service yet. I just didn't want my domain to be taken


----------



## Sachphotography

JamieR said:


> Lol i'll wait till it's finished then
> 
> I'm redoing my site soon, I'm not happy with the layout. You can notice the services page "under construction", because I'm not actually offering a service yet. I just didn't want my domain to be taken



Hey no I understand. When I bought my first domain the one I wanted was taken. I researched it and it had been purchased 19 days prior to that day. I was miffed... I have rebuilt my photography site three times now and my consulting site twice. Gets better each time you do it. I promise. What are you building it in?


----------



## JamieR

I actually used a template taped sh and edited it in Flash CS3, I'm not that fluent in flash. I think i might go down the html route next time though.


----------



## Sachphotography

I do a combination. I do a little Flash...A little PHP.. A little Html. This site is Flash and PHP mainly. Its coming along. Just a lot of scripting to do.


----------



## Sachphotography

STARDATE 07-08-09 Captains Log..


I have completed the login-registration scripts. It seems to be running smoothly. I am currently developing the members pages and am trying to design a decen gallery for member to display their pictures. Things are coming together and hopefully will reach completion for beta testing within the week.......

(if you would have looked at your watch today a six seconds and five minutes past 4 it would have read.

04-05-06-07-08-09)  

Stay Tuned


----------



## Jeffro

Ahhh you have a coming soon page!!! that sucks cause I cant see the real thing anymore!!!!


----------



## Sachphotography

Woops. I had to put that up while doing some trial an error stuff. It is good to go now.


----------



## Jeffro

Cool Back up for all to see!!


----------



## Sachphotography

It is up for testing now. Feel free to sign up and start your profile. 
Much work is still needed but it is getting there.  Comments and suggestions welcome. 
And yes I am still getting all the kinks worked out...... There are a few... lol
This is not the official Launch but rather a soft opening to test things out. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Jeffro

Just a thought?   Dont you think you should incorperate the Name PAZILLA.com into the logo pic on the main page?


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Just a thought?   Dont you think you should incorperate the Name PAZILLA.com into the logo pic on the main page?



You know.... I was thinking about that but never got back to it. I will do that now. 
How about now? 

Notes:
1. working on building a gallery for users to upload pictures to for their portfolio.
2. Adding a calender section for people to see if the Photog is available for the day needed.
3. Working on Improving the search function to include searching by City & State.

Stay tuned...... It is all coming together.


----------



## Jeffro

Some what better but I would say maybe a new font?   Also make the saying smaller?  These are just my ideas... saying could be

Connecting People With Professional Photographers

Or 

People + Pro Photograhers = PAZILLA.COM

who knows! 

I would mess around with it some more.


----------



## Jeffro

Do you know how to do flash?


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Some what better but I would say maybe a new font?   Also make the saying smaller?  These are just my ideas... saying could be
> 
> Connecting People With Professional Photographers
> 
> Or
> 
> People + Pro Photograhers = PAZILLA.COM
> 
> who knows!
> 
> I would mess around with it some more.



I agree I typed like 5 different sayings but I could not come up with one that worked great so I went with that. Thanks for the input.  Have 5 diff people giving constant feedback is great. I am excited to see this come together. It is a lot of work but will be worth it once it is finished. Though I do not know if something like this can every truly be finished.


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> Do you know how to do flash?



Yeah. The header is all Flash as well as the footer. Works great. Why whats up? I Use Flash CS3
I changed the Font. Input?


----------



## Jeffro

I do like that font a little better!   Also if I think of some more sayings I will let you know.  I know sometimes how hard it is to come up sith stuff with out bouncing things off other people.  Even if 20 ideas are crap then one just hits you!!!  That is why I try to throw out everything I can think of.  I have a Forum that is just about Everything.  Photography, Customs Cars and Trucks.   Family,  Remote controlled cars and trucks and plains.   Even some computer talk and gaming talk!  I am still not completely happy with every thing there and I have been online for about 5 months.   

If you are curious it is the link in my signature.

Anyway here are some more of my thoughts

You know when the camera is in focus the read dot lights up.   I wonder if you can incorporate that into the guy sking?   a focus light blinking.  or something to make the top pop.


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> I do like that font a little better!   Also if I think of some more sayings I will let you know.  I know sometimes how hard it is to come up sith stuff with out bouncing things off other people.  Even if 20 ideas are crap then one just hits you!!!  That is why I try to throw out everything I can think of.  I have a Forum that is just about Everything.  Photography, Customs Cars and Trucks.   Family,  Remote controlled cars and trucks and plains.   Even some computer talk and gaming talk!  I am still not completely happy with every thing there and I have been online for about 5 months.
> 
> If you are curious it is the link in my signature.
> 
> Anyway here are some more of my thoughts
> 
> You know when the camera is in focus the read dot lights up.   I wonder if you can incorporate that into the guy sking?   a focus light blinking.  or something to make the top pop.



Huh..... not a bad idea....I like it  I will work on it and see what I can come u with. I will let you know what the result is.


----------



## Jeffro

Or can you make it snap one shot when someone comes to the page for the first time?? Something like ? 

I do like the new saying also! 

Another idea I was thinking was to make the background a gray? light or dark but the center still white?


I will keep coming up with stuff till you tell me to stop!!! LOL

Ok I am leaving work now so I will check back tomorrow or maybe when I get home!!!

I am a Casino Dealer on SWING Shift!


----------



## Sachphotography

You created that site?


----------



## Jeffro

Yeah why?

It is just another forum like this one just done with my taste???  I guess you would call it?


----------



## Jeffro

So how is it coming along???


----------



## Sachphotography

It is getting there. I added a flash map to enhance the searching of profiles. I am working on adding a gallery to the member profiles. I am also looking at how to enhance the homepage to give it a better look. But all in all It is 90% done. It is up and running for beta testing. Feel free to create a profile and play around. Keep me updated on ideas and or recommendations. 
Thanks Again to all who have helped. 


CHEERS!!!!


----------



## JamieR

I thought this was going to be a worldwide site, but i see it's only for america.


----------



## Josh66

JamieR said:


> I thought this was going to be a worldwide site, but i see it's only for america.



isn't that pretty much the same thing?

...:lmao:


----------



## Sachphotography

JamieR said:


> I thought this was going to be a worldwide site, but i see it's only for america.



Nation Wide To begin with.
Demand & Growth will determine if it goes international.


----------



## Jeffro

I would love to register but I dont consider my self anything but a poker Dealer that use to drive 18 wheelers !!! LOL


----------



## Sachphotography

I think I now have the gallery quirks worked out. Things really seem to be falling together better and better. 
CHEERS


----------



## Jeffro

looking good!!! I hope to see people joining up soon!   What about videographers???  think you will have a slot for them one day.  A friend asked me


----------



## Sachphotography

Actually that would not be a bad idea. I could simply re title to pro photographers and videographers. Have him email me.


----------



## Sachphotography

I hope to have all the quirks done To have an official launch before the end of the month.


----------

